# Anavar only cycle!!!



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Guys, ive been training on and off for about four years and have been training hard and consistently for around a year now. i have just acquired some anavar from a trusted source and im planning to run it at 40mg ed for 6 weeks to rip up. ive never taken steroids before but a lot of my friends take them, (mostly sust, deca, nap 50s and duratest) so none of them can give me advice on anavar. im 6 ft 2, 21 years old, 187 lbs, 32 inch waist and around 12.8% bf. so to cut a long story short i want to know whether you guys think i will see results on that dosage given my stats? if not, should i shorten the course and increase the dosage. cheers:thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why do you need anavar to "rip up"?

Sure you will see some lean tissue gains on that dose but nothing amazing and if you are ripping up chances are you will not see much at all.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

If you have enough would probs advise upping it to 60-70mg a day for 7 weeks. Probs would assist with fat loss and a bit of strength gain providing diet and training are in order.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why do you need anavar to "rip up"?
> 
> Sure you will see some lean tissue gains on that dose but nothing amazing and if you are ripping up chances are you will not see much at all.


what gains/ difference in body can i expect to see at the dosage i stated earlier? like i said im new to this so all advice is massively appreciated. also ive read conflicting views on whether a PCT is necessary with var. i was thinking nolva 40/20/20???


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to UKM madmanc. As you've got it on hand you are going to be doing it anyway so my advice to you would be to do as much as you can to cut your bf down BEFORE you cycle, then when you do cycle eat a clean protein rich bulking diet, with carbs only around your workout, you will get the best out of the compound that way.

I would also try and see if you can up the dose though my man.

You should only need a mild PCT with var, especially at that dose, what you've described sounds good to me. Good luck with it.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks alot wolverine. appreciate the advice. i might try and get another lot of var and up it to around 60mg ed. if i cant afford it anytime soon, i might start the course anyway and see how i get on. if i dont see any great difference or strength gains i will up the dosage for my next cycle. so as it stands i am going to do 45mg ed var for 6 weeks and hope to see some pleasant results and finish off the cycle with a PCT of nolva at 40/40/20. any more advice about diet guys?? should i take the tabs with food or does it not really matter???


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Some find on an empty stomach they get indigestion, If you suffer taking it with food may help.

Look up my Low Dose Var log in the stickies mate, soe very relevant info for you in there. I will say that since I've done a higher dose cycle at lower bf and the results far exceeded my expectations, but it's cool to be cautious, you will see some pleasing results with consistent training I reckon.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

how would i go about finding your log mate?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> how would i go about finding your log mate?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/61485-low-dose-anavar-only-results.html


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

cheers mate. what supplements do you think i should take with it assuming i have my diet in check? i'm taking a mass gainer (protein42g/carb50g per shake) once a day and im also taking BCAAs before and after training. im trying to achieve a lean, hard look. i also go to the gym 5 times a week, twice cardio if that makes a difference.


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

you will be dissappointed on var.

I did a 6 week at 50mg, and gained 2.5kg, kept about 2.

You are kinda young for roids. If you could keep natty for another 2 years. Then yo ucan do a real Test cycle


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Slindog said:


> you will be dissappointed on var.
> 
> I did a 6 week at 50mg, and gained 2.5kg, kept about 2.
> 
> You are kinda young for roids. If you could keep natty for another 2 years. Then yo ucan do a real Test cycle


im not looking for much in way of weight gains, just want some solidity of the mass i already possess and if i get stronger in that time then :thumb: . did u get more definition and vascularity while using var?? cheers


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> im not looking for much in way of weight gains, just want some solidity of the mass i already possess and if i get stronger in that time then :thumb: . did u get more definition and vascularity while using var?? cheers


yes i did, but my died was spot on.

you will get low mood and low libido on it


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Honestly and i say this with all the best intentions! I think your best road for your goals would be to get on a good diet and training program. I know you have heard this before but if you really stick to a good program on both accounts the sky is the limit at this stage for you


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Honestly and i say this with all the best intentions! I think your best road for your goals would be to get on a good diet and training program. I know you have heard this before but if you really stick to a good program on both accounts the sky is the limit at this stage for you


ur in a gd mood tonit :tongue:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

XJPX said:


> ur in a gd mood tonit :tongue:


I am actually mate how could you tell? I suppose me not being a total cnut like usual? :thumbup1:

Just got back from the gym deadlifted 5 plates for 10 reps with tons left on the tank did the rest of my pull work out killed the cardio all on 350 protein and 12.5 fat (and perhaps a few stims over the course of the day:whistling and i was happy with what i saw in the mirror so yes good mood:thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am actually mate how could you tell? I suppose me not being a total cnut like usual? :thumbup1:
> 
> Just got back from the gym deadlifted 5 plates for 10 reps with tons left on the tank did the rest of my pull work out killed the cardio all on 350 protein and 12.5 fat (and perhaps a few stims over the course of the day:whistling and i was happy with what i saw in the mirror so yes good mood:thumb:


well just string together a few more days like this and its plain sailing to a trophy mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

XJPX said:


> well just string together a few more days like this and its plain sailing to a trophy mate


Well i still have these ugly ass fat rolls just under my glutes which just wont fvck off:cursing: never got rid of them last year so i am really pulling hard now to try and get rid of them. Its so annoying, vascular and looking good every where besides in that one place, even upper glutes are nice and lean just that one place!

As far as trophy mate, my trophy will be standing next to the American heavy weights at Orlando and having people think "yeah that guy fits in up there":beer:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i still have these ugly ass fat rolls just under my glutes which just wont fvck off:cursing: never got rid of them last year so i am really pulling hard now to try and get rid of them. Its so annoying, vascular and looking good every where besides in that one place, even upper glutes are nice and lean just that one place!
> 
> As far as trophy mate, my trophy will be standing next to the American heavy weights at Orlando and having people think "yeah that guy fits in up there":beer:


u got any helios?...i used it last year in the last stubborn bits there n worked v v well mate


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

cheers again mate. what do you think i should counteract the low libido with. im like a rabbit at the minute and dont wanna lose that. are we talkin not really in the mood fro sex or not bein able to have sex (lack of lob on)???


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I did 50mg a day for 8 weeks and didn't really rate it. I'd up the dose to a minimum of 75mg each day and even then i wouldn't expect miracles.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anavar is said to aid subq fatloss. anyone know of any studies on this or had personal experiences??


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

khillinmillin said:


> hi evryone i just got hold of some anavar 20mg caps and want to now stack it with some test e, iam thinking:
> 
> 10 weeks 250mg test e
> 
> ...


would run clomid at around 100/50/50/50 at that dosage, aids recovery in conjunction with nolva more.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

so here is my final anavar course. 75mg ed for 6 weeks followed by clomid at 100/50/50. current body weight 84.3kg, 13.3% bf. i am starting the course on the 4th of may. any of you guys be interested in my progress??? i will update it weekly if anyone wants to know results. cheers.


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

I will be interested in your progress at that dose. Will you just be using clomid for pct or will there be the addition of some novla. If not why just clomid for pct.?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

stevenE said:


> I will be interested in your progress at that dose. Will you just be using clomid for pct or will there be the addition of some novla. If not why just clomid for pct.?


Do you think its a low dosage??? im running just clomid as was advised by a few different people that HPTA suppression on var is minimal at most and considering im not running it with anything else, clomid should suffice in bringing my body back into natural production. would you use nolva aswell??


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

just finishing my course of 50mg each day, been around 6 weeks now. Weight up half a stone, look bigger aswell. Stronger. No fat loss, but didnt change diet from what it was before cycle. No sides that ive noticed, maybe an increase in sex drive. Pumps were good, never got the dreaded shin pumps, even when playing football or cycling.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I would use Nolva instead! You will always getting differing opinions on this my friend. Best bet is to research the side effects and make the decision based on what you are and are not willing to put up with. One of the other will be fine for var in my experience.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> I would use Nolva instead! You will always getting differing opinions on this my friend. Best bet is to research the side effects and make the decision based on what you are and are not willing to put up with. One of the other will be fine for var in my experience.


cheers wolverine. just out of curiosity, why would you choose nolva instead?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's some interesting reading for you mate. I happen to agree with the authors viewpoint.

http://www.silownia.net/steroids/a/12154


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> Do you think its a low dosage??? im running just clomid as was advised by a few different people that HPTA suppression on var is minimal at most and considering im not running it with anything else, clomid should suffice in bringing my body back into natural production. would you use nolva aswell??


just interested in the higher dose usage, as I myself will be considering using it at 75mg mate so I will be checking in on your progress to see how your getting on.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

cheers mate. ive just read that article and think im sold on the idea ofnolva over clomid. i found the part about nolva having positive effects on cholesterol to be the main selling point for me as anavar is meant to wreck your HDL and LDL levels. what dosage do you think i should run it at and do you suggest i start it in my last week of var as suggested by that article???


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm starting my course on the 4th may. i may also put some before and after pics up...


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

For PCT I would do Nolva 40/20/20 I reckon you'll be recovered by then.

I would just start PCT day after your last dose of var.

Definitely start a log mate would be interesting to follow your progress.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

madmanc89 said:


> Hi Guys, ive been training on and off for about four years and have been training hard and consistently for around a year now. i have just acquired some anavar from a trusted source and im planning to run it at 40mg ed for 6 weeks to rip up. ive never taken steroids before but a lot of my friends take them, (mostly sust, deca, nap 50s and duratest) so none of them can give me advice on anavar. im 6 ft 2, 21 years old, 187 lbs, 32 inch waist and around 12.8% bf. so to cut a long story short i want to know whether you guys think i will see results on that dosage given my stats? if not, should i shorten the course and increase the dosage. cheers:thumb:


What mg are the tabs you have mate?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

miguelmolez said:


> What mg are the tabs you have mate?


He's using ZMRC, which are 10mg tabs.


----------



## robo029 (Jan 29, 2008)

I only use Anavar or winstrol on my off time Anavar is to expensive though

you would be better of spending it on good food


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

ZMRC 10mg tablets are what im using. p.s Robo i already eat really well and have been told var is a good good med for cutting at 75mg ed. cheers


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

i cant wait to start on these var. im sure they call to me in the night, lol. roll on the 4th of may!!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Hijack-tastic :thumb:


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

if you can get *real* pharma oxandrolone then do it.

Your best bet in Bonavar and maybe one Ug lab in the UK. If you cant get that then dont waste your time.

I've seen how the stuff gets made. UG will be highly underdosed with some impurities 10% and alot of base powder.

stuff is freaking expensive.. var and primo are freakin expensive..


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Slindog said:


> if you can get *real* pharma oxandrolone then do it.
> 
> Your best bet in Bonavar and maybe one Ug lab in the UK. If you cant get that then dont waste your time.
> 
> ...


Cheers slindog. I've already bought it now mate and I know someone that's used the brand I'm using at a lower dosage and still got some nice hard vascular muscles


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> Cheers slindog. I've already bought it now mate and I know someone that's used the brand I'm using at a lower dosage and still got some nice hard vascular muscles


I think slidog was responding to someone else who posted they could get var very cheap, and then deleted the post.

If you've read good reviews of your lab then should be good to go. I would look at getting some green tea extract and milled flax seed if bad cholesterol is a concern. :thumbup1:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> I think slidog was responding to someone else who posted they could get var very cheap, and then deleted the post.
> 
> If you've read good reviews of your lab then should be good to go. I would look at getting some green tea extract and milled flax seed if bad cholesterol is a concern. :thumbup1:


cheers wolverine. you're quickly becoming my tutor in the aas university. haha. i can get both of them from holland and barrett cant i.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

ha ha happy to help, well I'm no where near as experienced as many, just know a bit about var.

I'd get the GTE from myprotien in powder form, a lot more for your money than buying it capped. The milled flax seeds could be got from H&B think even supermarkets stock it in healthy section.

The GTE is great for lowering cholesterol and reducing the bad oxidation effects. The Milled Flax Seed mops up bad cholesterol as well as being a good source of omega3


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

looking forward to my course of var. hopefully get some good looking lean muscle. startin on the 4th of may so im just trying to lose 2% bf before then so ive got a good basis to start from!!!


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

UK wolverine

hey mate great posts looking to start my 1st anavar cycle soon.

and you guys have been giving some solid advice thank you


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

go get ya own thread. lol


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

lol thanks mate

hows it all going with you any sides yet?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

mrdapper said:


> lol thanks mate
> 
> hows it all going with you any sides yet?


not startin my course til the 4th of may. i cant wait. what dosage are you gonna do it at and what brand are you using?


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

i'll prob start around the same time, Brand is euro-pharma 5mg so prob start on 40mg ED.

this is gonna sound like a dumb question to a lot of peeps but, with work at the moment i can only train 3/4 times a week so do i take 40mg every day or just when im training?

also how should i break it uo ie 20mg with breakfast then 20mg afternoo,night?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

mrdapper said:


> i'll prob start around the same time, Brand is euro-pharma 5mg so prob start on 40mg ED.
> 
> this is gonna sound like a dumb question to a lot of peeps but, with work at the moment i can only train 3/4 times a week so do i take 40mg every day or just when im training?
> 
> also how should i break it uo ie 20mg with breakfast then 20mg afternoo,night?


Can you only afford 40mg a day?


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

hi was gonna start o that for 2 weeks and see how i feel then prob up it to 60mg


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

mrdapper said:


> hi was gonna start o that for 2 weeks and see how i feel then prob up it to 60mg


In general, it's believed that anything under 80mg is a waste of time....

But see how you go.


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok ive read all the different post's and some say higher the better and others say your get good results on 40 - 60mg ED,

question for ya if i can only get to the gym 3/4 times a week would you sugest to take it everyday even on rest days or just when training?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

mrdapper said:


> Ok ive read all the different post's and some say higher the better and others say your get good results on 40 - 60mg ED,
> 
> question for ya if i can only get to the gym 3/4 times a week would you sugest to take it everyday even on rest days or just when training?


I'd take it every day to keep it in your system.

Its effects aren't immediately apparent, it's cumulative. Like, taking anti depressants takes 2 weeks to kick in.


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

thought so thanks mate.

i'll just spread it out through out the day & night


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

come on MRdapper. behave yaself and start ya own thread. youre making it hard for me to find info on my own thread. haha:beer:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

ps mr dapper. from the advice ive been given, id tell you to save up more cash and bump up the dosage to at leat 60mg and id split the intake of tablets am with food, dinner time with food and before you go bed with a shake as this will stop indigestion but wont affect the bioavailability of the med. cheers


----------



## mrdapper (Feb 26, 2010)

sorry mate thanks for advice


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

so i got impatient.... im starting my course this monday and running 60mg ed for 7 weeks instead of 70mg ed for 6 weeks. after which im running nolvadex at 40/20/20 to ensure any HPTA supression that may entail, only has minimal adverse effects on my gains. i may do a weekly picture log aswell depending whether i remember. i had my bf read by my dr using calipers on friday, it was a little higher than id previously thought. im at 14.1%, hoping to get this to around 11% by the time i come off the course. this is how i intend to train-

Mon- chest and abs. 45 mins treadmill incline walk

Tues-Back and legs

Weds- arms and abs. 45 mins treadmill incline walk

Thurs- Shoulders

Fri- back and chest

saturday- 45mins treadmill incline walk.

what do you guys think to this routine?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Not a great split mate.

The shoulder day on Thursday will eat in to performance of your chest back day on Friday as shoulders are secondary muscle group. Plus your arms only day after back, you might find your biceps are canned after back.

How about splitting in to push/pull/legs or upper lower

So

Mon - Chest - Shoulders - Tris

Tues - Back - Bis - Upper Abs

Wed - Cardio

Thurs - Legs - Lower Abs

Fri - Cardio

Sat - Chest - Shoulders - Tris

Sun - Off

Mon - Back - Bis - Upper abs

Or if you want to train muscle groups twice per week, rotate upper lower

Mon - Chest - Shoulders - Back - Arms

Tues - Legs Abs

Wed - Cardio

Thur - Chest - Shoulders - Back - Arms

Fri - Legs Abs

Sat - Cardio


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> Not a great split mate.
> 
> The shoulder day on Thursday will eat in to performance of your chest back day on Friday as shoulders are secondary muscle group. Plus your arms only day after back, you might find your biceps are canned after back.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. i will probably use the 1st one. hows your training going at the minute?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

also wolverine. can you recommend some good abs workouts that focus on uppper and lower separately. cheers


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> also wolverine. can you recommend some good abs workouts that focus on uppper and lower separately. cheers


Well the ab muscles are pretty much once muscle group so you don't truly isolate them, but you can give upper lower focus IME these are good

Rope crunches for upper abs






Captains chair for lower abs - Reverse crunches on the floor if your gym dosen't have a chair.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

cheers mate. the reason i asked is because id always been taught the upper/lower ab split thing is impossible although i do find that certain ab exercises strain different parts of my abs differently so there has to be some truth in it. i utilise both of these methods in my ab workouts already. starting my var tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

seein some decent gains fairly quickly on this var course. on day 11 now and started to notice some good vascularity which is something ive never really experienced before because my bf % is around 13.5 at the minute. slowly dropping aswell due to the extra cardio sessions ive thrown in. also my strength has just started to improve, put the 38s up for 10 reps yesterday, previous best has been 38 for 4 reps. :thumbup1:


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

was following this thread as i am very simular.Hos things progressed madmanc89????


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

owen p said:


> was following this thread as i am very simular.Hos things progressed madmanc89????


i ran var alone for 4 weeks. got good strength gains in comparison to weight gain which was none. ive added test prop now 700mg pw for 4 weeks jus to the end of my var course to see some more size gains.


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> i ran var alone for 4 weeks. got good strength gains in comparison to weight gain which was none. ive added test prop now 700mg pw for 4 weeks jus to the end of my var course to see some more size gains.


how has ur body shape changed?can you tel that uve lost body fat?? are byour abs showing yet?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

owen p said:


> how has ur body shape changed?can you tel that uve lost body fat?? are byour abs showing yet?


body shape changed a little bit on them but not much. my abs are definitely more visible though. obliques are more prominent. i recommend using var for sure mate. the strength gains alone will help you alter your shape. :thumbup1:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

so guys. my starting stats on var were 14.1%bf 184lbs. i ran var alone for 4 weeks alone and introduced 500mg prop a week for the past 3 weeks and have one more week on them both on friday. current stats 12.9% bf 191lbs and a better overall shape:thumb:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice one, glad the cycle went well for you. I really rate the stuff.

I'll be running another one soon but with a new diet that is really working out for me, I think the introduction will be great.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

UKWolverine said:


> Nice one, glad the cycle went well for you. I really rate the stuff.
> 
> I'll be running another one soon but with a new diet that is really working out for me, I think the introduction will be great.


cheers mate. what are you planning to run on your next cycle??


----------

